# Moms in group therapy



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

A psychiatrist was conducting a group therapy session with four young mothers and their small children. 'You each have an obsession,' he observed.



To the first mother, Mary, he said, 'You are obsessed with eating. You've even named your daughter Candy.' 



He turned to the second Mom, Ann: 'Your obsession is with money.

Again, it manifests itself in your child's name, Penny .'



He turned to the third Mom, Joyce: 'Your obsession is alcohol. This too shows itself in your child's name, Brandy.' 



At this point, the fourth mother, Kathy, quietly got up, took her

little boy by the hand, and whispered, 'Come on, Dick, this guy has no idea what he's talking about. Let's go pick up Peter and Willy from school and go get dinner.'


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

:lol::uglyhamme:icon_lol::thats:!rolling:rotfl:


----------



## Silverado_11 (Apr 18, 2008)

!Devil_lol!Devil_lol!Devil_lol:uglyhamme:joy:!rolling


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

!rolling


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Then again, Willy Peter is jargon for white phosporous...


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Lmao!!!!:lol:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

coldsteel said:


> :lol::uglyhamme:icon_lol::thats:!rolling:rotfl:


+1


----------

